# Members Map



## naturalgoats

Hello everyone!

Stacey has given me permission to do a google "mymap" for TGS. I think it would be cool to be able to see where we all are in relation to each other. If you would like to be on it please post you city and state/county and state. No exact addresses please. 

This is the link!

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie ... 027344&z=3

So far I'm the only one on but hopefully that will change soon. As you can see the name of the point will be your username.

thanks,
Miranda


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Palmer -- Wasilla, Alaska


----------



## naturalgoats

great!!!


----------



## naturalgoats

would you mind checking that? I think it worked but better to be sure on the first one 

Miranda


----------



## AlaskaBoers

looks good to me!

why is the map green??? it's a blizzard outside!! LOL! jk


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Bethlehem Township, NJ 08827


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Butte County. Oroville, California


----------



## naturalgoats

done!


----------



## nagismom

Huron County --Monroeville, Ohio


----------



## naturalgoats

can you check that? it put you right in the middle of some fields...


----------



## citylights

La Mesa -- San Diego Calif


----------



## goattee22

Liberty county. Dayton, TX

Cool idea!


----------



## naturalgoats

you're both in!


----------



## cdtrum

North Manchester, Indiana 46962


----------



## CapriGem

Polk, PA, Venango County, 16342


----------



## naturalgoats

I've put you on!


----------



## Allipoe

Green Sky Goats is in two places: Freeland, MD and Baldwin, MD


----------



## naturalgoats

I figured out that you can do little goats on the map  if you want a particular breed for yours let me know and I'll see what I can do....


----------



## StaceyRosado

Atco NJ Nigerian dwarf


----------



## milk and honey

Everett, WA 98203 Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## AlaskaBoers

boer.

man I look so lonely!! Bleatinghearts!!!


----------



## nagismom

Mine's close enough. If you would please make me a nubian. Thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm

You have me on there but I would love to be a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## naturalgoats

Hope you guys like the pictures  

sorry nagismom they don't have a matching nubian... apparently farmville doesn't sell them.... 

Maybe we could have the member who did the cool goat emoticons (sorry can't remember their name and can't find them right now) do some nice ones for any breeds that are missing out .... if we asked really nicely onder: 

anyway goodnight! :sleeping: :ZZZ: 
Miranda


----------



## lissablack

Los Lunas, NM, 87031

Jan


----------



## liz

Shelocta, PA Armstrong County Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## ettasmama

Omaha, NE Nigerian  Fun to see where people are.


----------



## peggy

Mackenzie, B.C. make me an Alpine. Hi everyone!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

that would be Dreamchaser who did the emoticons


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Seaman, Ohio 45679


----------



## nancy d

Laughing Stock Boer Goats, Snohomish 98290


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

Coyote Night Acres
Butler, MO 
could you make a lamancha for me?


----------



## RPC

Huntertown/Fort Wayne, IN 46748 Boer goat if you have it.


----------



## citylights

This is way fun -- BUT if you're doing avatars for everyone -- can I be a tall brunette with legs that go on forever and graity-proof tatas? LOL


----------



## citylights

*gravity


----------



## GoldenSeal

Vermilion, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Laurel, Sussex County, Delaware

Nigerians


----------



## carmen escamilla

San antion Texas...


----------



## Bellafire Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


> can I be a tall brunette with legs that go on forever and graity-proof tatas? LOL


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:

OMGosh that is SO HILARIOUS!!! I'm just crying in laughter!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Oh and I am SWIMMING here in McMinnville, Oregon 97128 ...

Someone send me a BIG BOAT! :roll:


----------



## nancy d

Traci here you go...Im rowing down right now uh oh dont have a boat.


----------



## bleatinghearts

HeHeHe Katrina! You are no longer lonely! Fairbank, Alaska


----------



## naturalgoats

I think I've added everyone that has responded so far...

when you are thinking about an icon, at least for the mo this is the site I've been using

http://farmville.wikia.com/wiki/Miniature_Goat

if you look at the alternate breeds you can find one you like. I've emailed dreamchaser to request a nubian and a lamancha.....we'll see 

Miranda


----------



## bleatinghearts

Miranda...we still have Soooo much snow...I think Winter goat would be super appropriate.


----------



## nancy d

nancy d said:


> Laughing Stock Boer Goats, Snohomish 98290


And BOER for me too if possible. Thanks!


----------



## naturalgoats

nancy d I think you are a boer.
bleatinghearts winter goat coming right up!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

SandStone 
Pasadena, MD 21122


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Damascus, VA 24236

Nubians


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

25 miles north of Reno NV.  

Jen


----------



## naturalgoats

how do you like this as a default marker? 

(mostly I just want it online.. that's why i posted


----------



## naturalgoats

ditto the previous post


----------



## logansmommy7

Great idea! Please add me! Thanks! 
Port Republic, VA 24471
Hawks View Farm Nigerian Dwarf goats


----------



## naturalgoats

I think i've put everyone so far on... If anyone else wants to be on please post!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

Randolph, VT

Nigerians


----------



## mrs. lam

Calhoun County, Ohatchee, Alabama


Gina

Mini Nubian


----------



## naturalgoats

you're on!
Miranda


----------



## KW Farms

Yakima County, Wapato, WA 
nigerian dwarf


----------



## naturalgoats

there you go!


----------



## Gumtree

Qld Australia


----------



## naturalgoats

yippee! first person not in North America! this is the new link that includes you.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie ... 88&t=h&z=2

Miranda


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Krum Texas, Denton County (north of Dallas)


----------



## naturalgoats

you're on!


----------



## potentialfarm

Waldo County. Lincolnville, ME


----------



## Stacie1205

Jefferson County, Illinois Woodlawn, IL :wave:


----------



## naturalgoats

I've put you both on!!! welcome!


----------



## jodief100

Pendleton County, Butler, KY


----------



## naturalgoats

there you go! 

remember to say if you would like a particular breed!


----------



## iddybit acres

Luce county, Newberry, Mi 49868


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Edinboro (south of Erie) PA, 16412

BTW, I think this is a great idea! :wink:


----------



## naturalgoats

Thank you Calico Patch Farm! 
you are both on!

Miranda


----------



## 4hmama

Buckhannon, WV 26201 - (North Central WV)


----------



## naturalgoats

you are on there


----------



## Jane

Randolph, NY


----------



## Sans Gene Goats

Clark County; La Center, WA

What a great idea - this is really fun! :leap:


----------



## nubians2

Mountain Home, Idaho 83647

nubians


----------



## Randi

Prince Frederick, Calvert County, MD 20678


----------



## naturalgoats

you are on there!


----------



## citylights

How fun! AndI even have a pygmy avatar...


----------



## naturalgoats

Just wanted to remind people to get on the map! just post your city and state and I'll put you on with your own cool avatar!
Miranda


----------



## kikocross

Greenville sc 29651


----------



## naturalgoats

I put you on!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain

Vilas, NC


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain

Miranda, are you in Asheville? We are just outside of Boone.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Oh boy!! Don't know how I did it but I was trying to drag the map to see a different area and well now I moved Jodief100. So Jodie welcome to NJ. I don't know how to get you home! 
Oh NaturalGoats!!! Sorry here is where she is supposed to live. 


> jodief100
> Re: Members Map
> Pendleton County, Butler, KY


----------



## naturalgoats

no prob! I fixed it  and I made the map so no one else can edit it... i thought I'd done that but.... 
anyway no stress and thanks for letting me know. And trip trap mountain yes I am in Asheville! btw... just for no reason at all have you ever heard of Firefly? just from your prof pick I'm making an unfounded assumption that you might be the sort of person who did know about it.... anyway just thought I'd ask since I'm going...  (and I put you on the map) 
Miranda


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Thanks Miranda! I didn't want to try and fix it and mess anything else up. :shocked: I was zooming in and trying to move the map over then whoops Jodie had moved to my town in NJ.  It is really pretty here this time of year but I figured she probably would be more happy at home. :greengrin:


----------



## Springbett Farm

Ithaca, NE 68033 (Fainters)


----------



## naturalgoats

I put you on but I'm afraid I don't have a fainter icon..... sorry.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain

no i haven't... what's Firefly?


----------



## Springbett Farm

No fainter icon? Well, just put one upside down...that'll work. :laugh:


----------



## naturalgoats

this is firefly.. http://www.fireflygathering.org/ 
and Springbett I had an idea....


----------



## naturalgoats

:dazed:


----------



## PznIvyFarm

Could you add me please? 

Brockport, NY (i have Nigerians)

Thanks - Laurie


----------



## Springbett Farm

@ naturalgoats- Love it! lol


----------



## naturalgoats

good. 
and Laurie you are on!


----------



## calendula

Medford, WI 54451


----------



## naturalgoats

I've put you on! and btw I made you a nigerian for now let me know if you want to "be" something else 

Anyone else please post if you want to be on. I'd love to make this fairly accurate!


----------



## MissMM

McGregor, MN 55760


----------



## jodief100

freedomstarfarm said:


> Thanks Miranda! I didn't want to try and fix it and mess anything else up. :shocked: I was zooming in and trying to move the map over then whoops Jodie had moved to my town in NJ.  It is really pretty here this time of year but I figured she probably would be more happy at home. :greengrin:


I enjoyed the visit!


----------



## calendula

naturalgoats said:


> I've put you on! and btw I made you a nigerian for now let me know if you want to "be" something else
> 
> Anyone else please post if you want to be on. I'd love to make this fairly accurate!


Thanx, the nigerian is fine! :thumbup:


----------



## naturalgoats




----------



## kid'n'kaboodle

:cart: Gowanstown, Ontario, Canada (Centre of the Universe) :sun:- Pygmy goats


----------



## naturalgoats

you are on! and the cutest little pygmy you ever saw


----------



## chelle_bear

Cahone, Colorado ~~ This is fun, thanks for doing this!!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle

:thankU: Thanx Miranda. What a cute little Pygmy icon! :rose:


----------



## Subgoat Girls

Would you add me too? Augusta, GA I have two grade milk goats. So you can pick any goat you want. Thanks.


----------



## naturalgoats

I've put you both on! 
I'm glad you like the pygmy k-n-k


----------



## naturalgoats

I haven't added anyone in a while so I thought I'd bump this up.....


----------



## boeredinoh

this is so neat!

Smithville, OH 44677

Boer for me!


----------



## VincekFarm

Saratoga Springs, NY 12866. ( I raise Nigerians)


----------



## naturalgoats

you are both on there!


----------



## polopony

Union, Oregon here :leap:


----------



## Willow

Lunenburg, MA - Worcester County - Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## naturalgoats

:horse:


----------



## naturalgoats

you're both on there... and sorry polopony... I couldn't resist using the icon I did 
Hope you don't mind 
M.


----------



## freckles

Valles Mines Mo, 63087 
Nubian


----------



## naturalgoats

You are on! (Finally) Sorry I was out of town....
Miranda


----------



## DavyHollow

I'm from Groton, MA 01450
Raise Alpines


----------



## naturalgoats

you're on!
M.


----------



## freckles

Thanks


----------



## Itchysmom

I just saw this as I was looking for people in WA! How neat! If you want to add me I am in Chesaw, WA...that's okanogan county. Closest big town would be Omak. I am really only 4 miles from the Canadain boarder in north central WA.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Me too please. Yuma, AZ


----------



## kelebek

Can we please change me from Harrison, ID to Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## Randi

Can you change mine to read Barstow, MD 20678? Thank you.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Hi, you can add me too: Longmont, CO 80503

This is Cool!


----------



## KentuckyGirl

Hatten- Shelbyville KY

OR

Frankfort, Franklin KY

I'm in between the two, either would work.


----------



## rosti

Centerville,WA 98613


----------



## naturalgoats

you are all on/changed! check your location and make sure I did it right and if you want a different icon let me know!
M.


----------



## BillyMac

Bemidji, MN 56601


----------



## naturalgoats

you're on!
M.


----------



## Jdyson

Winnabow, NC 28479


----------



## Skyz84

San Antonio, Tx 78253


----------



## Moldy

Newberg Oregon


----------



## Goats Rock

Hi! I just saw this- how neat! I am in Geneva, OH (Ashtabula County) NE OH. near Lake Erie- I have Amer. Alpines. (and 1 nub.) Thanks!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Can I have a Nigerian?


----------



## Jessaba

Jasper, Ga 30143

If you can (no big deal) I would like a nigerian or pygmy icon  THANKS!


----------



## RPC

Is anyone besides me having trouble with the map? The only point on the map that I can see is Coyote Night Acres in WI. If I click where other people live it tells me but nothing is showing up for them. How do I fix this?


----------



## naturalgoats

RPC.... I'm not sure what to suggest because it doesn't do it to me and I don't have experience trouble shooting googlemaps... sorry.. anyone else having trouble?

everyone else I've put you on/changed your icon... check I put you in the right place.
M.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

map is working correct for me.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Roger what if you clear cookies or refresh the browser?


----------



## .:Linz:.

Just now seeing this - Shippensburg, PA 17257


----------



## Iwantgoats

Cass County, Pleasant Hill, MO 64080
Nigerian icon please


----------



## Bit of Everything

Allen County, Churubusco, IN 46723

Boer goat works for me


----------



## 4theluvofgoats

Orange County, Bradford, VT 05033
Nigerian Icon please


----------



## naturalgoats

You are all on! check your locations and icon and ask if you'd like me to change it!
M.


----------



## Crowbar032

Moores Hill, Indiana 47032. Boer icon please. 

This is a very cool idea.


----------



## naturalgoats

you are on!
M.


----------



## JcH2290

Palm Harbor, FL - 34683
Cool idea!


----------



## Lamancha Lady

East Stroudsburg, PA 18301
Lamancha icon if you have please


----------



## naturalgoats

You are both on! 
Lamancha lady I'm very sorry to say I don't have one.... I made you a star... Or I could switch you to a yellow goat if you like...
M.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Star is fine  :thumb:


----------



## xymenah

Wittmann, Arizona 85361


----------



## naturalgoats

You're on!
M.


----------



## MutantAtoms

This is really cool!!
Yoder, WY 82244 
(Boer if ya don't mind! :kidred: )


----------



## bessmiller

Talking Rock, GA 30175


----------



## amylawrence

Woodburn,ky 42170


----------



## Jessica84

Coarsegold, ca 93614


----------



## Sundancer

Sundance Farm in Lancaster County, Virginia 22503

I looked at it on the map and they need to take a new pic...that one has to be 5-10 years old


----------



## CrazyBear

Howardsville, Michigan 49067


----------



## Krista

Snohomish, WA 98290
3G's Nigerians
Krista Murphy


----------



## GracefulAcres

Kearney MO 64060


----------



## LamanchaLove

Altona NY


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Polk County, Columbus, NC 28722


----------



## VincekFarm

Saratoga Springs, New York.. 12866


----------



## LuvMyNDG's

Brooker, FL 32622


----------



## tallgirl

Lostine, Oregon 97857


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Calhoun, TN (McMinn county 37309)


----------



## groovyoldlady

Our groovy goats live in Fairfield, Maine 04937


----------



## Zarafia

Archer, FL 32618


----------



## naturalgoats

OMG I'm really sorry guys I only just saw all these! I will work on getting you added tomorrow... I have a ton of homework and am really tired tonight.... :/
M.


----------



## Zarafia

No problem, Miranda. Cool idea here!


----------



## goatnutty

Sunman Indiana, Dearborn county


----------



## naturalgoats

There you all go!!!
Please check your marker to make sure I put you in the right place!
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie ... =2&vpsrc=6
M.


----------



## Zarafia

You got me right . Wow, though, thats a lotta goats! :laugh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Oh how cool!!!!

We are in

Krum Texas 76249


----------



## naturalgoats

you are on!
M.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

You got me right! Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha

Courtenay, Vancouver Island BC

V9N 1K3


----------



## tasha642

Ramona, CA 92065


----------



## alpine_fan

South Range, WIDouglas County


----------



## AdamsAcres

Spring Branch, Comal County, Texas


----------



## Goats Rock

I am in Austinburg, OH 44010


----------



## goatiegirl

Cedar Springs, Kent County, Michigan


----------



## mjgh06

Peach County, Byron, Georgia

Love the goat markers, can I have a pygmy goat marker like JcH2290


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Ulen MN --Did it work???


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

This is so cool! I am in Yerington Nevada, 89447

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Frosty

Swanzey,New Hampshire. Nigerian Dwarf Could you add me please. I have no goats yet but am looking and hopefully will have them soon.


----------



## IrishRoots

Maury County, Columbia Tennessee


----------



## HaloKboers

Shelbyville, Bedford County, TN 37160


----------



## serenityfarmnm

Caballo NM, 87931

Thanks!


----------



## caprine crazy

Eminence, IN, Morgan County


----------



## TwistedKat

Deming, WA 98244


----------



## Dayna

Keaau Hawaii 96749


----------



## adriHart

That is so cool! I'm Adrianne in Grants Pass, Oregon 97527 and Ihave mini Nubians and mini lamanchas.


----------



## bgr09

Correll mn 56227


----------



## fd123

Twiggs County > Macon, Georgia 31217


----------

